# Rummy Nose Tetra experience?



## CAN_chic (Jan 21, 2008)

Everyone says that rummy nose tetras are sensitive, I agree to a point, if your tank is stable with established live plants, and they're acclimated correctly, they are super hardy. I have kept mine for over a year with nothing special. Just keep up with your water changes and frozen foods and their red little noses will shine like rudolphs lol.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I think that cardinals are more sensitive than rummys.. I have about 12 rummynose and they are great.. the key is acclimation.. take your time acclimating them. I have had no problems keeping rummynose tetras.. but have had trouble with the cardinals. I had a bacterial or parasitic outbreak about a month ago and I think that the culprits were the cardinals. I won't do them again. beautiful fish.. but not taking chances. I would go with more rummys for sure!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

rummynose also love frozen brine shrimp! it makes their color come out nicely! do you have any pics?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are some photos of the tank with the new fish I put in today. Please forgive the foggy water, I am getting over a green water problem.









































































I really like the look and the schooling activity of these fish! It will be interesting to see how they adapt to my tank


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

they are looking good! give them more time and they will get even more red in the nose! 

do you have a uv sterilizer? it works wonders on green water!


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

That fish in the last pic looks pretty skinny to me. I would definitely be a generous feeder for that guy. Rummy's seem to be pretty hardy in my experience... I did have troubles with one that seems the be kind of a runt but I'm helping him along in another slower paced tank I have. All in all, great looking fish 

P.S. my sig has a pretty good looking rummy


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I noticed the skinny rummy as well and I decided to be generous this morning and gave them a full bloodworm cube and they all ate it greedily so at least nobody is on a hunger strike which is great. I'm going to try to place an order for about 6-8 more rummies (they are really expensive being between $2-3 each even with a discount) so I'll be waiting a bit and look around the internet and if any of you are a little overstocked on rummies, I will gladly take them off of your hands


----------



## CAN_chic (Jan 21, 2008)

Only $2-3 each?! Wowzers... in my area, they run between $6-9 each, and depending on who you know


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

CAN_chic said:


> Only $2-3 each?! Wowzers... in my area, they run between $6-9 each, and depending on who you know


That's expensive!

I don't acclimate at all. Dump from bag net, dump net into tank. In the past 10 years I've only lost 2 that way that I can think of. Between my current two tanks(3 years old and 2 weeks old) i have 62 Rummy noses and 73 Cardinals.


----------



## CAN_chic (Jan 21, 2008)

Haha its highway robbery is what it is! Thats why I only have 9 

I bet have the 62 rummy's split up into 2 tanks looks awesome!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I have about 12 of them... they were 2.99 each! worth it though.. seeing them schooling together.. awesome!


I have found that rummynose can be fairly hardy fish.. especially if they live through the first few weeks in your tank.. they are usually golden!


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

CAN_chic said:


> Haha its highway robbery is what it is! Thats why I only have 9
> 
> I bet have the 62 rummy's split up into 2 tanks looks awesome!


Yes sir! I will take some pictures. I have a big problem with rummy's and cardinals. Whenever I see them on sale I have to buy more! There is nothing like a large school of either of these fish. And they look really good together. I like the color of cardinals better, but the behavior of rummy's is elventy billion times better. Cardinals kind of huddle up in disarray and slowly maneuver around around the tank. Rummy's actively school too and fro. 

It's hard for me to not do a tank with these guys. Rummy's, Cardinal's, and Oto's ( I acclimated 6 Otos to a full tanganyikan tank!) are a must have for me in most community tanks. t


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

i bought 5 rummy nose and 3 lived but the 3 are doing very well and fun to watch and beautiful


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

So far, they've all been holding up and the skinny ones are filling in nicely. I'm also adding a co2 red sea bio system to up the plant growth hopefully. Later today or tomorrow I will post a couple of pics of the fish after the trim and water change.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I did the water change last night about 25% and now their noses aren't very red. I'll list the things that I did with the tank since then and you can list the flaws if it had any that I didn't know of. . .
-Did water change (I used cold water as that is the only filtered sink water I have and the other water in the house is almost tan from rust)the water went down to 74 degrees but its back to 81 and I would expect stress from yesterday but I'd figure it would be gone right now
-Gave bloodworms for food this morning
-Added 4 cardinal tetras, 2 anubias nana (narrowleaf), and some christmas moss (I figured this might cause stress with the bag in the water along with the hand going in and out and the new tankmates but its been like this since last night

Will this be fine and am I overstressing or is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

The only thing I can think of is, you didn't list the pH, but now that you've added the Red Sea CO2 generator you need to be on the lookout for pH swings. Other than that, I don't think what you listed is _overly_ stressful...


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

THey very well could be nervous just from you putting your hands in the tank to plant. Once they settle in more it's less likely to happen.


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 13, 2007)

fishboy87 said:


> 'm going to try to place an order for about 6-8 more rummies (they are really expensive being between $2-3 each even with a discount)


Could I ask who you're ordering them from?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Church: I didn't add the generator yet even though I will be very soon. I didn't mean for it to sound as though I did. . .My Bad! (My pH at the moment is 6.5

MedRed: You're probably right because the rummies are all fine now

Cheesehead: the company is Nautilus marine wholesale. Just add a .com to the end of that to find the homepage. I really just asked my LFS to place an order and we just buy them from there but you might be able to place a personal order but I'm not positive

It was weird. When I let the cardinals go, I only saw 4 (i bought 5) and one was dead in the bag but stuck in one of the creases of the bag and (i think) might have suffocated. I figured it had nothing to do with the water and i should just get on with the daily routine but now i only have 2 left. None of them seemed to have a disease, though I find a dead one later that day. Do you guys think its a bad batch?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I promised pictures but I suck at aquarium photography. I also used my iphone instead of the digi cam. d'oh! I needed to take the picture further back so I could get the whole school in. They change directions too much! These are in my 40 gallon stretch hex.


----------



## Koenig44 (Aug 19, 2016)

CAN_chic said:


> Everyone says that rummy nose tetras are sensitive, I agree to a point, if your tank is stable with established live plants, and they're acclimated correctly, they are super hardy. I have kept mine for over a year with nothing special. Just keep up with your water changes and frozen foods and their red little noses will shine like rudolphs lol.


Do you acclimate any way different than a normal fish? I do a 30 min drip acclimate for other fish.

Would I need to do anything else different?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Drip acclimation is only necessary if you are placing fish into a tank where the pH is lower than the pH the fish is acclimated to. Ask the vendor before purchasing what the pH is of the tank where they have the rummy-nose so you can know beforehand if your own pH is lower or higher. If yours is lower- drip acclimate. If yours is higher- just temperature acclimate by setting bag in aquarium and floating for 10-15 minutes. 
You want to get the fish out of the bag asap, the longer they are in the bag the higher the risk of ammonia exposure.


----------

